# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة فلاشة Archos 50b oxygen

## البوب شريف

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  فلاشة  
ARCHOS
50B
Oxygen  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  * مسحوبة ب nck و تعمل على الفلاش تول   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *الفلاشة تحتوي على ملفات تصليح الشبكة   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الفلاشة مسحوبة full user data 
يعني يفضل عمل فورمات بعد التفليش * *(منقول)**مع تحياتي  
البوب شريف*  * *

----------


## amkomosa2th

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## montasermah

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## sahbi ferjani

Qui peut confirmer si cette ROM est fonctionnelle ? Merci.

----------


## abder19931010

سسسسسس

----------


## esshak

thanks

----------


## zx2mt

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## afreet_m

مشكووووووووور

----------


## EISHOO

شكرااااااااااا على المجهود

----------


## samerabd255

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## gasama2

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## thesmartboss

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## misho apple

مشكور اخى

----------


## aliyat

thanks

----------


## eslamgushy

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## hany4040

yahoooooooo

----------


## genral manegr

تسلم يداك

----------


## aliellol

تسلم الايادى

----------


## لسعد

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## mohamed81

*salam had  flach makhadamch tfali tilifone wsafi    *

----------


## ussama

مشكور جدا علي الفلاشه

----------

